# GT #55: Boston Celtics (41-11) @ Phoenix Suns (37-17) - 2/22



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Boston Celtics (41-11) vs Phoenix Suns (37-17) * 

*When: Friday, 10:30EST/7:30PST

TV:







*


*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF]Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal *

*Celtics Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Rajon Rondo [SG] Ray Allen [SF] Paul Pierce[PF] Kevin Garnett[C] Kendrick Perkins* 


*<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=BOS.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/BOS.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=PHX.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/PHX.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a> *










*Suns have been placed on SEVERE*​


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Severe? No kidding. The Celtics haven't lost 3 in a row this year. They're a tight unit while we're still incorporating a new guy. Still, I think we have a decent shot. I don't expect better stats from Shaq but I think he'll start to be more comfortable and be more of a presence. Win or lose, I don't think I'll be surprised by the outcome.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

This is going to be such a high intensity game... First off the Celts don't want to lose their third in a row and secondly, it's two major powers from their respective conferences going at each other. I love it ^_^


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> Severe? No kidding. The Celtics haven't lost 3 in a row this year. They're a tight unit while we're still incorporating a new guy. Still, I think we have a decent shot. I don't expect better stats from Shaq but I think he'll start to be more comfortable and be more of a presence. Win or lose, I don't think I'll be surprised by the outcome.


Well said.


Is KG playing for sure tonight? He came back from his injury?

They better not put Shaq on KG......that won't go well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Seuss said:


> Well said.
> 
> 
> Is KG playing for sure tonight? He came back from his injury?
> ...


Yeah, Garnett's back. He played on Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

put Diaw on Garnett and I'd be happy, then Grant on Pierce and Bell and Allen

If we can get Garnett to gaurd Amare that will be a good advantage to work, Garnett doesn't have the power to hold his own on the low 1-1 with him


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

604flat_line said:


> put Diaw on Garnett and I'd be happy, then Grant on Pierce and Bell and Allen
> 
> If we can get Garnett to gaurd Amare that will be a good advantage to work, Garnett doesn't have the power to hold his own on the low 1-1 with him


Garnett always does a good job guarding amare, I remember last wolves x suns game, garnett made amare look like an amateur. I hope Shaq gets more comfortable in the team.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Seuss said:


> Well said.
> 
> 
> Is KG playing for sure tonight? He came back from his injury?
> ...


On the other hand, KG can't guard Shaq, and Perkins can't guard Amare. I like the Suns chances (and I'm rooting for Shaq)!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

KG is playin well early.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn I really love the pace of this game so far, Shaq has kept up pretty well considering the pace and the work he still needs on his conditioning.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns have come out blazing!! I love it ^_^


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Man oh man someone needs to create the Scott Pollard My New Haircut version to put on youtube.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Is it just me or does Big Baby look just like Shaq? :laugh:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Is it just me or does Big Baby look just like Shaq? :laugh:


hahaha I have noticed the same thing so it isn't just you. Good call


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

as a laker fan, i'm feeling kind of guilty. i actually want the suns to win this game, even though it doesn't benefit the lakers at all.

i don't like the celtics and like the suns a little.. man, im so torn.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Thank God that inital slump is over.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

This game is hard to watch. Refs call every tick tack foul to start the quarter, then when it gets physical they simply swallow their whistles? Bizarre.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Arclite said:


> This game is hard to watch. Refs call every tick tack foul to start the quarter, then when it gets physical they simply swallow their whistles? Bizarre.



Refs on every level of basketball are so inconsistent, sometimes it's unbearable to watch.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Wow the Celtics are *****es. Good call on the flagrant.

The entire Celtics team is like a whole bunch of Bruce Bowen's on defense, they just karate chop at the ball every time it's near them.


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

what happened to barbosa??


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

nauticazn25 said:


> what happened to barbosa??


he got elbowed in the eye by Allen(I think), and he left the game bleeding, prolly took some stitches.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

wow, the Celts are a violent *** team!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Meh. I like what's going on.


Amare/KG are just being competitive.

One play too, Amare tried helping him and their legs tangled. And then when KG dunked it that one time. It looked like Amare was just trying to get to the ball and bumped into him by accident.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> wow, the Celts are a violent *** team!


You should watch Shaq just destroy people on accident come playoff time 

Good win guys! :cheers:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 85, Celtics 77*


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Loved the win and the physical nature of this game. Glad to see the Suns win this type of game. Anyone else notice that the Suns have had an edginess to them since Shaq's arrived and have been playing with a newfound intensity/energy? <3 the Big Cactus ^_^


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Great win for the Suns. I would love to see these two teams go at it in the Finals.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

what a fun game to watch.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow! We beat the league's top team in a slow physical game by scoring ONLY 85 and holding them to ONLY 77? AND without LB? Man, I gotta see this! Now where's that website...


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Desperately needed that win last night. Now we can't lose to the Pistons Sunday.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

It was nice to see the Suns win a game like that, now they have to continue to win.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Shaq really IS helping Amare!

Hope the Suns make the Finals ~

Except Raja Bell doesn't get a ring..


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bell is awesome. He works his *** off. He's not a bad guy. Just lost his cool 2 yrs ago. And I DON'T wanna hear about the flopping either. People don't ever care when it's someone on their team. 

And Amare's been going off since before Shaq's debut. 


Last night's game was similar to the Spurs-Suns game right before the trade. Grind-it-out low scoring game. Suns lead most of the way and Spurs just hung around long enough to steal it. This time, Suns actually held on.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i dont like raja, and i don't dislike him either. he sure has made it far in the NBA, considering he wasn't drafted (i think?)


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dissonance19 said:


> Bell is awesome. He works his *** off. He's not a bad guy. Just lost his cool 2 yrs ago. And I DON'T wanna hear about the flopping either. People don't ever care when it's someone on their team.
> 
> And Amare's been going off since before Shaq's debut.
> 
> ...


Well if he was on my team, sure I wouldn't mind his flopping, but from an outside perspective ofcourse I do.

But more than that, I just don't like him. Its his face or something, he just annoys me..


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

You know celtics arent going to shoot that bad every night. Im happy very happy with the win and hopefully we can take pistons which will be tough.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

The celtics did good in this game with that terrible start they had.


----------

